# pobýt, či dostat?



## Alexander Zajíc

Ve výkladovém slovníku pod slovíčkem "for" jsem narazil na větu:  She won´t get here for hours (yet). (Used to indicate an amount of time or space). 
Marně si lámu hlavu, jak to správně přeložit. Snad: Určitě se sem nedotane za hodiny?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Enquiring Mind

The English means the same as "it will be hours before she gets here". 
Přijde až za několik hodin.
Nějakou chvíli/dobu si na ni ještě počkáme. (?)
Bude to trvat ještě několik hodin, než přijde. (? I'm not a native)

And maybe "dojde" might be better than "přijde"?


----------



## werrr

Anglický zápor se do češtiny překládá různě. Kromě prostého záporu slovesa bývá přirozená i vidová změna nebo odsunutí do vedlejší věty. V této větě navíc spojení "for hours" klade velmi silnou omezující podmínku na použití dokonavého vidu.
*
Pojede/půjde sem hodiny.
Bude jí to sem trvat hodiny. / Potrvá jí to sem hodiny.
Bude trvat hodiny, než se sem dostane.*


----------



## marsi.ku

And maybe "dojde" might be better than "přijde"?[/QUOTE]

I think that both are possible and it depends on a speaker, on what he decide to say.


----------



## Tinu

"Dojde" is commonly used instead of "přijde" in some parts of Southern and Eastern Moravia, elsewhere, the meaning differ, but only slightly ("dojít" emphasises that the journey has been finished, "přijde" is neutral).

As for the translation: What about "Bude tu nejdřív během několika hodin"? Would that be acceptable?


----------



## tlumic

Při překladu jsem se nechal inspirovat dříve přispěchavšími příspěvky, ale chci poukázat na, v této větě, podle mne trochu nečeské "hodiny" místo "několik hodin".

Nedostane se sem dřív, než za několik/pár hodin. (Použilo-li by se "za hodiny", nebylo by to podle mne česky, byl by to kalk z angličtiny.)
Nepřijde dřív, než za několik/pár hodin.
Bude mu trvat několik/pár hodin, než se sem dostane.


----------



## tlumic

Tinu said:


> "Dojde" is commonly used instead of "přijde" in some parts of Southern and Eastern Moravia, elsewhere, the meaning differ, but only slightly ("dojít" emphasises that the journey has been finished, "přijde" is neutral).
> 
> As for the translation: What about "Bude tu nejdřív během několika hodin"? Would that be acceptable?




"Bude tu nejdřív (...)" is something I, as a native, wouldn′t use with the "během", rather with "za": "Bude tu nejdřív za několik hodin".

Other thing:
"Bude to nejdřív (...)" is, in my mind, used mainly referring to specific time, not with indefinit period as "několik hodin" is: "Bude tu nejdřív odpoledne." "Bude tu nejdřív v pět (hodin)." "Bude tu nejdřív zítra." As for translation, other variants of czech version of the sentence sound better to me.


----------

